# 2 Birthdays in one



## Max1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I try to do something for my mother every year for her birthday. This year I am going to throw my sisters birthday into the mix as well. So I will be hosting 2 birthdays on the same day. I kinda want to keep it simpler than i had last yer but we will see how it goes. 

So far for the menu I have the following:

*Main Dishes:*
6 Racks Spare Ribs
Brisket (maybe)
Brats, different types of course
Hot Dogs for the kiddies

*Sides:*
Spanish Rice
Mac & Cheese
Baked Beans

*Veggies:*
Grilled Corn on the Cob
Fresh Green Beans
Fresh Veggie Tray "carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, green onions, others"

*Salads:*
Fresh Tossed Green Salad
Spinach Salad
Potato Salad
Spaghetti Salad
Fruit Salad

*Desserts:*
Cup Cakes
Ice Cream


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds mighty good. Take a lot of pics. Happy Birthday to Mom and Sis.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, I changed my mind already. Gonna do the Ribs, and BBQ Chicken. It is alot easier. Just gonna get a bunch of legs, and thighs. If the people don't like it, they can bring their own food.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 11, 2014)

Let's see Indian River to Detroit 3 - 4 hours .... what time is the party? All sounds good to me Max, I like the idea of ribs and chicken.


----------



## boozer (Jun 11, 2014)

you can't go wrong with ribs & chicken! Mac & cheese, Beans, Potato salad, that'd be my plate!


----------



## Max1 (Jun 12, 2014)

BBQUZZ, actually I am closer to Toledo. About 5 files.

Yeah I pretty much have the Menu down. I was thinking of doing Tacos, and Mexican, but it would be way too much work. I am thinking we are going have about maybe 40 people.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 12, 2014)

I bet they will love whatever you come up with.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I bet they will love whatever you come up with.



B-Dub, what is wrong with you? Did someone hijack his account or something?


----------



## Max1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Going tomorrow to check out the prices of whole chickens, Was figuring on grilling them in halves. Or do you think I should break them down all the way?


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 13, 2014)

Halves is just right. Parts is parts. You should be able to pinch them apart right above the thigh joint. Them who likes white meat gets the front quarter ..them who likes dark meat (calm down Bob) gets the back part. Eager eaters can have a whole half but force them to make two trips. That conserves food and is called portion control.


----------

